# wheel help



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

anyone know what metal ( black wheel color)wheels work well with aristo craft /changing out of the plastic wheels? thanks Tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a lot of wheels out there. Bachmann makes nice wheels, at a reasonable price. You need to measure the diameter of your wheels, tread, not flange, as the manufacturers make many different diameters. The Bachmann wheels are at the lower end of the price spread, I use them on a lot of cars. The flange is deeper and wider than some like, but it works for me. If you want them black, you will most likely have to paint them. Most that I know of come with a shiny steel like finish. Many of mine have rusted over the years to give a very prototypical like appearance.

Other manufacturers that come to mind are USAtrains, Gary Raymond, and Sierra Valley. There are others. 

Chuck


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

I use bachman but check the guage, usually have to spread them a little. Pete


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks for the info, Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would ask if you want solid wheels or rim wheels.
LGB and Trainli have plastic hubs with metal rims which are shiny.
Solid wheels with axle insulators are much heavier. Some are cast metal like HLW and Bachmann while others are brass and either blackened or shiny like USA Trains.

If I remember correctly LGB is brass with nickle plating while Trainli is stainless and USA trains is solid brass.


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks i didnt know that ,Tom


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have solid steel wheels available and they are a direct swap for the large Aristo. 

My part number is W203-26L 

http://www.thetraindepartment.com/wheels-truescale/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/USA-Trains-Black-Wheel-Set-2-Axles.aspx

These are a machined wheel with quite a bit of weight.


----------

